# Snow - Maryland.  Snow is coming down ......



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 29, 2011)

The snow is coming down.
The field and lawn are white.  
Calling for 6 - 10 inches of snow today.  Will get some pictures later when there is more light.

How about you?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

Just rain right now in New Jersey.  Calling for the snow to start tonight.  

Ground not cold yet so snow really won't last long.  It's just going to be a mess.  And right before the children go Trick or Treating.  Shame. 

Love snow, but just way too early :/


----------



## elevan (Oct 29, 2011)

Just a heavy frost here in Central Ohio.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Not even frosty here yet.  45 degrees this morning.  We did get 2 inches of rain 2 days ago.  Hooray.  

The ranchers around here are all worried about drought, and we are in one, but not anywhere bad as Texas.

A couple of guys in Tulsa started "the hay connection" on Facebook, it has really helped folks in our five state area connect.

We are about 1 mile South of I-40, and anytime I go to town I see huge trucks of hay being hauled East and West.

One note about the weather, is this going to be a problem for anyone "camping" in downtown New York??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

Update:  Now rain starting to change to sleet.  Coming sooner than was predicted.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 29, 2011)

Snow?

It is Halloween, people.  OCTOBER.

There is no snow in October.

Seriously, snow?


----------



## greybeard (Oct 29, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Not even frosty here yet.  45 degrees this morning.  We did get 2 inches of rain 2 days ago.  Hooray.
> 
> The ranchers around here are all worried about drought, and we are in one, but not anywhere bad as Texas.
> 
> ...


We got  1/2 of rain yesterday, and little the night before as well. Snowed in Amarillo-Thursday night I believe.  NOAA/NWS says to expect another La Nina winter--like last year, which for us, was 'supposed' to be 'drier and warmer than normal" but turned out to be more wet and cold, but not terribly cold. Looking forward to the precip, no matter what form it comes in.


> One note about the weather, is this going to be a problem for anyone "camping" in downtown New York??


Well, since you went there (and I've never been one to dodge a question)...

For those in NYC--I'm sure they will be able to convince someone to provide them with some corporate made shelters. Perhaps, the govt will step in and provide for "the common good"in their "war against the wealthy".  They certainly provided for me during my own little struggle.--I think the govt should at least do the same for these fine stalwart and courageous folks--I'd hate to see them get their Ipads, Blackberrys, fancy signs, free pizza, $100 Nikes and 5th Ave clothing all wet and nasty fer sure. What was good enough for those like me should be good enough for these 'class warriors' as well. Here's my suggestion--let some one provide for them in an equal manner:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 29, 2011)

Let's keep this thread about snow.

It is still coming down hard, but the temp is up to 34 degrees, so it is not really sticking anymore.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why go through all that.  Just send them 100 port-a-potties and let them fight for their housing.  Heck, put on TV.  Let the people really see what's going on.  Maybe the proud parents will be able to see them in the crowd.   Their fine upstanding children.  

Sorry, don't condone any of it.   Just see a bunch of people who feel they are owed a free ride.  

BTW Greybeard, THANK YOU for your service to protect our Constitution and Our Country.  Not one of those who think I'm owed something.  Actually work for what I have.  And I appreciate you as one of those protecting that right.  


eta:  And regarding comparing these protesters to what occurred in the 60's.  That's total BS.  I married a Product of the 60's and He was there.  And not once did any of those "Pinko Communist" ever ask for a Government Handout.  Not once.  BIG difference.    I take offense for anyone trying to connect these people with the 60's movement.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

Back to the Snow topic.  Still getting ice mixed with rain.  Better known as sleet.  It's 10:20 Eastern Daylight Time in New Jersey.  

BTW, let's see some photo's.  Not much to see with rain other than wet plants and grass.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 29, 2011)

We are suppose to be getting snow too here in Massachusetts. I believe it is going to be coming tonight. I will post pictures when it comes!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 29, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/Michael3215/goats/P1010542.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/Michael3215/goats/P1010536.jpg
> 
> ...


Those are some nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

So serene!  Excellent pics!   Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## elevan (Oct 29, 2011)

I really like this pic.  Thanks for sharing  



> *Goatherd wrote:*


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 29, 2011)

So beautiful, such terrific pictures.

Goats in the snow, priceless.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 29, 2011)

Goatherd - Those are awesome pictures.  I love seeing your goats in the snow.  I brought the horses over from the large field to the field with the barn.  And that is where they all are.  Horses, Goats, Sheep, standing in the barn, looking out the door at the snow.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 29, 2011)

I like snow myself, but then, we don't get it but once or twice per winter, and not much of it even then. Sure makes a mess when it melts tho, I suppose because it doesn't really run off when it slowly melts. I spent a winter in the Chicago area once, and really liked it--at first, but that wore off pretty quickly. 

Been some nice snow pics posted and I do apologize for straying off topic.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 29, 2011)

No snow here for us on the Eastern Shore, although hubby got called into work at 4 AM!  Darn state overreacts....


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Snow?
> 
> It is Halloween, people.  OCTOBER.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly RTG. Hubby got mad yesterday because he couldn't find the winter coats I had packed up before he was headed to work. I found them for him but informed him that I hadn't gotten them out yet because it's October and we usually don't need thick coats in October. I'm already betting since we had such a hot summer this winter is going to be awful for us. I know NC doesn't usually get lots of snow (at least not my area), but I bet we get more this year than usual. :/


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 29, 2011)

It's raining here now. :/


----------



## brentr (Oct 29, 2011)

Here in N. Virginia (about 60 miles west of DC) it is still snowing big heavy, wet flakes.  Street is slushy, lawn covered.  Neighbor lost two trees to the storm (been raining hard since 7 pm yesterday; sleet then snow this AM 'til now).  We've probably got 4 inches of snow altogether.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 29, 2011)

Well the snow has turned to rain here right now.  The snow for the most part is melting when it lands, which is making for lots of mud.  However, it is getting cooler and according to the weather channel, it should turn back to snow and keep snowing.

Added Some Pictures:

The Sheep, Horses and Goats staying out of the rain.  Normally, when I walk to the barn, they rush the fence screaming, but not today, they are staying under cover.  












And some pics of the animals that seem to be loving the snow / rain:


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 29, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Let's keep this thread about snow.
> 
> It is still coming down hard, but the temp is up to 34 degrees, so it is not really sticking anymore.


I'm one town over from you (in Woodsboro) and I'm still shocked it's snowing...in _October_.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 29, 2011)

Still raining here. No snow yet.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 30, 2011)

We have 12" of snow where I am in NH, my brother has 21" of snow just 2 hours from me


----------

